# How many times have you fallen/been knocked off your bike?



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

Inspired by @400bhp 'fall' today I was wondering what the average number of times us cyclists have ended up on the floor.
Think I am up to 4 times now in just over 4 years.


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Oct 2013)

3 times
1: A punctured tire losing traction on a roundabout
2: Trying to trackstand (never tired again)
3: Not getting my foot out of toeclips quick enough.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

hmmm

I reckon I've been on the deck 10 times in the last 4 years. 3 were due to ice, with 2 being on the same ride most of the others cos i ride like a c0ck.

One with daughter on a child seat and one with daughter in a trailer.


----------



## Rustybucket (17 Oct 2013)

got hit by a car his fault and fell off going to fast round a corner on a wet day my fault


----------



## srw (17 Oct 2013)

Nothing at all in (runs out of fingers and toes) 25 years or so. And that was only because I'd been drinking. In my life I've been knocked off once (as a young teenager) and come off once (also as a young teenager).


----------



## uclown2002 (17 Oct 2013)

Probably 6 times or so in 2 years. Got 'doored' a few months ago otherwise other offs due to my own stupidity.


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Oct 2013)

Who ever put 0 is a lair


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2013)

Wasn't knocked off, but as I was going over narrow bridge near my home wvm decided to go over the bridge by going right down the middle of the road. I tried to move over as far as i could, but my left hand handle bar caught on the stone wall, was ripped out of my rignt hand and I nearly went over the stone wall and I to the river dovey. Its a good job it had a high wall.

Ended up with a sprained wrist and ankle. I had a lucky escape.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

Knocked off on a roundabout by a car and been doored as well, been off on ice far to many times to remember


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

My first was an extreme slow speed clipless moment trying to do a U-turn in the park 

2nd was trying to stop my baseball cap blowing away on a very windy ride home, must have pulled the front brake a bit too hard as I went to grab the hat with my left hand, over the bars I went 

3rd was @400bhp's fault 

4th was a front wheel v mud incident, strangely he was on that ride too


----------



## VamP (17 Oct 2013)

Dozens of times. But then I do a lot of off road racing. It's kinda de riguer there.

Not been knocked off by a car yet.


----------



## Markymark (17 Oct 2013)

Once in 6,000 miles. Bag over one shoulder, cycling one handed. Braked, lost control and fell off!! Idiot.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> My first was an extreme slow speed clipless moment trying to do a U-turn in the park
> 
> 2nd was trying to stop my baseball cap blowing away on a very windy ride home, must have pulled the front brake a bit too hard as I went to grab the hat with my left hand, over the bars I went
> 
> ...



Hmmm, spotting a pattern here

@SportMonkey has been off a few times on the way to meet us too.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> hmmm
> 
> I reckon I've been on the deck 10 times in the last 4 years. 3 were due to ice, with 2 being on the same ride most of the others cos i ride like a c0ck.
> 
> *One with daughter on a child seat* and one with daughter in a trailer.


 
You weren't trying to emulate the Jackass stunt they did with the fake baby in the bike seat were you.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Oct 2013)

I tried (and failed spectacularly) to go through a gap that wasn't wide enough for my bars.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Oct 2013)

More times pissed than I realistically want too remember or want to forget,or have already forgot....a lot anyway.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Oct 2013)

First one in 20000 miles 10 days ago, saved up for a good one decked it at 20mph took full impact outer elbow and shot my arm out of the shoulder socket - 20mph to zero in 2 secs Tyre blew in a fastish right hander

My bicep has been like Arnies but a lovely purple


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Oct 2013)

Not been knocked off since late 70's. Was left hooked in Sunderland when I was a student. 
Fell off coming home from a do with a beer tent a little drunk in the early 80's.


----------



## gbb (17 Oct 2013)

If I think about my last roughly 15 years of serious cycling...it goes as follows....
One off, being stupid and trying to bunny hop over a coke can. Can folded round my wheel, reached the brake...instant lock up, straight over the handlebars. No harm done to me or the bike.
One off, approaching a blind crossing for peds, child rode straight out...BANG, straight over the bars, no harm done to either of us luckily.
Two offs in black ice, no warning,...just instantly found myself scraping along the road.
One incident with a bus, tried to intimidate me as I argued with him through the windscreen (static), he nudged bus forward and just tipped me off the bike. I'm sure he didn't set out to tip me off, just intimidate me...but he paid the price for his temper.


----------



## Chappy (17 Oct 2013)

Had a good couple off falls in the dockyard they have some old tram rails wwhich are a nightmare if you get caught in them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Oct 2013)

4 times in the 2 years I've been cycling. All of them my fault for not paying due attention to road conditions.
One off just yesterday, back wheel slid on a wet slate like surface, should have known to avoid it.
@potsy you forgot to mention when you fell off because you wanted to imitate @I like Skol


----------



## glenn forger (17 Oct 2013)

Once rammed from behind, once wet down on a wet manhole cover:






and once in France I completely ballsed it up, through a narrow medieval gate I somehow lost balanced or got unclipped and had to lean against a car that was slowly driving through, I had my hand on it taking my weight and had to fend off the car until it went past and I crashed to the ground. The driver got out and asked if I was ok and I just stuttered an apology. Her car was fine but I was really embarrassed that she'd had a cyclist apparently slap her car five times then hurl himself to the ground.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> 4 times in the 2 years I've been cycling. All of them my fault for not paying due attention to road conditions.
> One off just yesterday, back wheel slid on a wet slate like surface, should have known to avoid it.
> @potsy you forgot to mention when you fell off because you wanted to imitate @I like Skol


Don't believe skolly's editing of the truth Pat, the 2 pics were a lot of miles apart


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2013)

To the best of my memory I've had 6 proper* falls since starting cycling:

Managed to miss the drop-kerb I intended to ride up at speed and came down like a sack of potatoes when aged about 10. I still have the scar from this one.
Ended up in a neighbour's rose bush the following year when attempting to jump my brother's bike on a ramp made from a plank and a milk crate.
Ended up in a patch of nettles after finding an unexpected 3 foot drop while taking a short cut when I was about 14.
Another pavement incident when I started commuting. It seems that knobbly tyres don't grip well on the concrete slabs between the road and the cyclepath.
Comedy off on a winter ride: Downhill on compacted snow. It was too slippy to brake, but if I didn't brake I wouldn't make the next corner. I ended up falling off and sliding into the ditch still clinging on to the bike.
A stick flicked up by the front wheel went into the spokes bringing it to an abrupt halt and led to me hitting the deck at speed. My worst accident to date I think and the one that made me realise gloves are an essential bit of kit.
 
*There are others I could mention but I only think of those as minor incidents.

(Edited to change the order of events. I realised the winter crash was actually before the big one.)


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Oct 2013)

4 times that I can remember.
All on MTB trails - going uphill and grinding to a halt due to lack of momentum and just keeling over (it was hilarious to watch, I'm told!) and once braking too hard and throwing myself sideways to avoid the whole over the handle bar scenario.


----------



## James Ots (17 Oct 2013)

1. Tried to hop up the kerb and failed. Sprained wrist, arm in a sling for a few weeks.
2. & 3. Sliding off on wet roundabouts. Broke my watch.
4. Caught bar ends on parked Volvo wing mirror while going downhill fast. Flew over the handlebars and apparently did quite a good superman impression for a few metres, before landing on my backside, mostly unhurt. Caused £400 of damage to the Volvo, but my dad's car insurance covered it. I've no idea how.
Those were all over fifteen years ago.


----------



## buggi (17 Oct 2013)

3 due to:-
other rider missing a corner and pulling across me
wet gravel on a corner
liquid mud on a corner

not a fan of corners


----------



## Born2die (17 Oct 2013)

1 in the last 6 months and a few as a kid. A couple of weeks ago I got to mile 35 longest I had gone in 2 years and my mind wandered it returned as I was cycling up a verge into a hedge and couldn't unclip in time cue big heap of me and bike in prickley hedge


----------



## slowmotion (17 Oct 2013)

I've been back on a bike for about five years and have met the tarmac six times.
Doored, clipless, clipless, clipless, clipless.... and fell off on the way to Brighton station after an epic FNRttC "breakfast"


----------



## hopless500 (17 Oct 2013)

Doored (once) when I was a kid cycling to school, and jammed chain when clipped in (once) = sudden stop and sideways 'splat'.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (17 Oct 2013)

I've cartwheeled on Rushop Edge, lost a front wheel 3 or 4 times on the bridge at Manvers, somersaulted a fuchsia bush in my mother's back yard, skidded and crunched on the crappy dolomite paths of Doncaster. Quite frankly I'm disappointed if I don't end up flat on my face every so often!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2013)

I must have got into the top bracket before I was 18. My most spectacular was going over the handlebars at speed when I had to emergency brake with a slightly buckled front wheel, doing a somersault and landing on both feet several yards down the road. Most recent, earlier this year, was another over the handlebars performance but that was because I'd run head on into an oncoming car. I'd got so spectacularly distracted by another car that had pulled out without looking or indicating in front of me while the driver was swigging head back from a can that got me so angry I completely failed to see the oncoming silver bonnet. More damage to the car than me.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Oct 2013)

Lots of times over the years, some involving miraculous escapes, some involving painful damage. Highlights/Lowlights(?) include ...

A fall onto my left knee when attempting a u-turn in a very narrow lane.
A fall onto my right knee when paying too much attention to the attractive women in the sportscar next to me when I should have been concentrating on clipping my foot in properly.
3 heavy falls on black ice in less than an hour on one New Year's Day
MTB 'endo' #1
MTB 'endo' #2
MTB 'endo' #3 - I stopped dead, shot over the bars, did a high backflip and landed heavily, fortunately onto grass
Worst outcome was on ...The Duncroft Avenue Sprint Time Trial in 1969


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2013)

2 times - first was Sept 2009, 2nd a while later - non event which involved hoopla'ing a Sirrus around a metal post somehow and landing on my behind after taking a right hander into a park too fast 

1st a bit of a freak accident which resulted in a torn meniscus, cartilage damage, 2 knee surgeries, and a joint that will be forever damaged  I went off a cycling path to go round a pedestrian and the kerb back onto the path was higher than I thought and I went flying, going too fast, caught front wheel

Almost splattered on Tuesday night on a roundabout - somehow managed to brake, unclip one foot, stay upright with bouncing rear wheel and clipped in foot, and even able to throw some choice cusses at the MPV that tried to drive through me!


----------



## Hip Priest (17 Oct 2013)

1) Two winters ago my MTB went from underneath me on an icy shared path at low speed. I smashed my front light and tore my jacket, but only my pride was hurt.

2) Last November I rounded a right-hand bend at speed, got out of the saddle to power out of the corner and...my chain came off. I crashed to the ground, taking a big chunk out of my helmet and giving myself a few cuts and bruises. I felt like I'd been bench-pressing a 747 for about a week afterwards.

I got rear-ended by a van earlier this year, but it was low speed and I didn't come off.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Oct 2013)

Hit the deck once but it wasne my fault!! Other rider lost the front wheel at like 8mph right in front of me... doh!


----------



## booze and cake (17 Oct 2013)

10+ times but most on mountain bike, which I don't do much of anymore. As mentioned already if you don't fall off MTB'ing you're not trying hard enough. Too many nettles and bramble incidents to mention.

Hit a rambler in the Lake District, whoops, only clipped her elbow, she was fine as I did a cartwheel somersault combo into the ferns.

Been doored twice, its normally the kind of thing you only do once but I was drunk the 2nd time.

Comedy one (to witness but not from my perspective) was trying to do a short cut through bushes along a disused railway line and failed to see the 2 metal cables they used to have as railway fences hidden in the undergrowth, they almost cut me in half, big scrapes up both arms followed by a WWF somersault and slam on my back.

Worst one was high speed black ice mountain bike slam on left hip on concrete, couldnt walk properly for 6 weeks.

Only had 2 in last 4 years of road biking and both losing front wheel on ice. I think I'm finally getting the hang of it! (And also I'm over 40 now so I'm more snappy/breaky than bouncy so I've calmed down)


----------



## gavroche (18 Oct 2013)

Only twice, both times I was stationary but just forgot to unclip when stopping.


----------



## burndust (18 Oct 2013)

2 majors in about 18months....first one old guy pulls out without checking blind spot...i bang on the brakes over the handle bars i go.....2nd one skidding off at a roundabout at 20mph...that hurt me and my bike


----------



## marzjennings (18 Oct 2013)

About once or twice a month for the last 15 years mountain biking. Once hit by a car on the road. Twice unconscious racing on the road, one a snapped chaining sprinting at 20mph, the other a rolled tyre corning at 25mph.

Most recent one (about 2 weeks ago) was just loosing grip in a corner and sliding to a stop, minor graze on right thigh.

I think I've had most the types of crashes seen in this vid...


----------



## Globalti (18 Oct 2013)

Marz's video above is typical! I've fallen off or suddenly dismounted dozens and dozens of times in 22 years of mountain biking including many night rides, where it's quite normal to have a couple of low-speed tumbles. On most Thursday mornings in the office I'd be groaning theatrically with some new minor injury.

I had many close calls but the worst actual fall was at high speed on tarmac when I must have hit ice on a fast downhill and I slammed down on my hip - that really hurt. On another occasion after nailng a difficult rocky descent I went over the bars within sight of the car park and smacked my shin on a rock, that hurt. Third was when I was going down a steep downhill in woods and came across a step formed by two tree trunks with dirt piled up on the uphill side - rode it beautifully and was so impressed that I went back for a second go to show off to my night-riding buddies. But the second time I braked, hesitated on the edge and my weight went forward so on landing I went over the bars face-first into the dirt. Got a mouthful of mud but luckily no damage.

Took up road riding four years ago and have yet to fall off.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Oct 2013)

1 car, 2 clipless and 1 diesel spill.

Worst was diesel, fractured wrist and fingers (opposite hands too)


----------



## Herzog (18 Oct 2013)

Once due to a mechanical (broken femur), and twice due to ice (no injuries, and the slides were good fun).


----------



## Biker Joe (18 Oct 2013)

In 60 yrs I've had too many falls to remember.
I've only been knocked off once.
Most falls ended up with road rash and bruises.
Only two crashes were more serious. One cracked pelvis and one tendon damage to left ankle.
So over 60 yrs, I've survived them all and I am still cycling.
Can't grumble.


----------



## HorTs (18 Oct 2013)

In living memory I can't remember a fall but obviously I must have fallen as a kid.

***Edit: Just remembered I had an SPD moment.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2013)

Discounting initial attempts with clip less pedals in the early 90s (Look & SPD), I think it's been about 5 times over the course of 25-30 years commuting

- Diesel on a roundabout

- having to change line mid-corner, due to pothole, & finding the man-hole cover

- going through the rear window of an abandoned Austin Metro (as Police later told me), & landing partially on back seat, after being dazzled by opposing traffic, whilst on my commute home from Leeds at 23:30 one night
Thankfully it was before I started work at this Hospital, so whilst my wife (who was Bed Manager at the time) knew A&E staff, I didn't.
I dread it happening now,& having Doctors/Nurses I know dealing with me


- twice on black ice, within 600 yards of each other, whilst commuting about 3 years ago. On the second fall, I realised the true meaning of seeing stars, & thought I'd broken my wrist





Then, of course, there's the various falls whilst MTB racing/Cyclo-crossing, but those are outside of the parameters of this survey, I guess???


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2013)

lots, but I've only wound up in hospital six times


----------



## Sandra6 (18 Oct 2013)

3 "proper" falls , several spontaneous dismounts at unexpected moments and 0 times knocked off by other people (taps head) touch wood and all that. 
I fell off when I misjudged the amount of mud on a grass ridge on the first bike, damaged my pride mostly but did manage to buckle the front wheel. 
First time mountain biking was my only serious off, full on over the bars dismount with a roll and tuck landing in a ditch, fortunately no lasting damage although my arm didn't work properly for a fortnight. 
3rd was a clipless moment, even though I wasn't clipped! I just misjudged the distance from me to the floor and over balanced while stopped at a RAB. I found it a lot funnier than the bloke in the lorry behind me. 
I do tend to misjudge off road hills when on the 29er and end up hopping off the bike, or over the side, fairly frequently though - but it's not a fall if I know I'm doing it right?!


----------



## Frood42 (18 Oct 2013)

Once, when I was a teenager, it taught me a lesson...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

A colleague who used to give me a lift to work told me that he had slipped on wet leaves when walking his bike to Hebden Bridge railway station, a fall which broke one of his hips!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> A colleague who used to give me a lift to work told me that he had slipped on wet leaves when walking his bike to Hebden Bridge railway station, a fall which broke one of his hips!


I think that brittle bones may have been a factor.

I have been told that I need to be on anticoagulants for life, but since being put on Warfarin I have read research showing that longterm exposure to the drug can cause osteoporosis. I don't think that I would have got away the falls I listed previously if my bones had not been strong, so I am worried about the risks of future falls. I will probably request to be taken off Warfarin next year and switched to a drug which does not mess with bone health.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Oct 2013)

5+ for me, mostly MTBing or clipless moments. Took a corner too fast as a kid and my rear wheel lost it when it hit loose gravel. I sprained my thumb and couldn't do the homework I intended to do that evening. So I ended up with a sprained thumb, ripped jeans and a detention.  And a couple of winters ago, I came off on black ice and slid up the road on my front. Would have made a great video if I'd been wearing a cape.


----------



## glenn forger (18 Oct 2013)

My nephew on a fast descent had the front wheel collapse, the bars snap and the fractured end of the bars impaled through his shoulder, his scar is way cool.


----------



## Lockring (18 Oct 2013)

Many. Many. Too much. Ow!


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

farking loads.


----------



## akb (18 Oct 2013)

One. Not sure if it was wet leaves or ice. But they both on the ground at the time of said fallage so both got the blame. I was ok though; I was wearing a helmet  (although my knees, hands, and elbows probably disagree)


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2013)

Has anyone fallen off an exercise bike or spinning bike. Can you Imagine falling off a bike that can't even move. How embarrassing.


----------



## MarkF (18 Oct 2013)

I clicked 0, but since my last post claiming never, I recalled an "off", but I was exceedingly drunk and it wasn't my fault, at very low speed a cat ran into my front wheel. Under the extenuating circumstances I am still claiming it's never happened.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone fallen off an exercise bike or spinning bike. Can you Imagine falling off a bike that can't even move. How embarrassing.


I am sure that people fall off rollers all the time!

I did a long warm up on a spinning bike at the local gym. It was fixed gear and had a massive flywheel which I gradually ramped up to a sprint, and then I decided to stop pedalling and dismount. The kinectic energy in the flywheel was enough to kick me up into the air and almost rip my feet off the ends of my legs!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I am sure that people fall off rollers all the time!
> 
> I did a long warm up on a spinning bike at the local gym. It was fixed gear and had a massive flywheel which I gradually ramped up to a sprint, and then I decided to stop pedalling and dismount. The kinectic energy in the flywheel was enough to kick me up into the air and almost rip my feet off the ends of my legs!


I must admit, those things are scary both spinning bikes and rollers.


----------



## Born2die (18 Oct 2013)

I 


welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone fallen off an exercise bike or spinning bike. Can you Imagine falling off a bike that can't even move. How embarrassing.


did once in spinning class see someone just stop peddling apart from nearly wrecking there knees they came close to going over the top


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Oct 2013)

Im surprised people don't break they're legs. Just thinking about the damage you could do to yourself makes me wince.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2013)

So far, not knocked off but I've come off many times over the years. Most recent was bimbling up to a temporary traffic light in Wales. I looked down to check gears and things and when I looked up, the farking thing was right in front of me! With no time to react I grasped the traffic light and went down embracing it in a death hug. I leapt back up and quickly turned it back the way it was meant to be facing and was relieved there were no witnesses.

Only ended up in hospital once, with a fractured skull, again, so far....


----------



## Born2die (18 Oct 2013)

The trick is not to stop or use the brake. they really hurt my knees so I stick to the real world or turbo training these days but now I have spd shoes I may try again


----------



## booze and cake (18 Oct 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone fallen off an exercise bike or spinning bike. Can you Imagine falling off a bike that can't even move. How embarrassing.




I remember seeing a picture of someone wearing a cycle helmet on an indoor spin bike and thinking, 'what a helmet', the nanny states gone too far, these people probably should'nt be allowed out unattended.....

However a few years ago I did one of those short distance static bike races against Geraint Thomas (I did'nt win you'll be unsurprised to hear) and as soon as I got off had a massive headrush, an attack of the jelly legs and almost keeled over, so I would'nt mock the above situation again.


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Oct 2013)

1. I remember falling off, off-road on some gravel as a kid, into a nettle patch..
2. then as a teenager putting the wrong foot down round a bend, when the pedal caught the tarmac & catapulted me off the bike sideways..

And 3. a couple of years ago I fell off turning right into a side road in the dark, my wheels slipped on oil and I fell down on my right and bashed my hip. Bar ends saved my hands. Bike was OK but it was about a year before the lump on my hip stopped being sore !


----------



## hobbitonabike (18 Oct 2013)

First was doing skids as a kid and took the skin off my knee right down to the kneecap. Since starting again last year...once off on ice resulting in bruised and sore hip. I touched the wheel of someone infront as we were going through one of those barrier things on a path. I couldn't get my foot out of the toe clip and hit the deck. I had a bruise on my inner thigh bigger than my hand and many spectacular colours is was too!! Then the obligatory stationary clipless disasters!!!


----------



## Brannigan (18 Oct 2013)

Oh, yes. I commute year-round up here at 7000ft. altitude. I got t-boned hard by a fast car once, slipped on icy train tracks once. Snow, ice, rain, cars, and playful riding in urban (&mountain) terrain have sent me flying a few times over the years.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2013)

Loads, and loads. 

In the last year, just two. On the MTB same week, almost the same place. Mud lots of it. Doesn't count as it was a comedy moment and pace plant.


----------



## 4F (18 Oct 2013)

4 in the past 5 years 

1 diesel
2 in ice
1 front flat downhill (hurt the most...)


----------



## HLaB (18 Oct 2013)

Had a couple of SMIDSYs up north but thats twice down here that Ive been hit from behind, what the feic is it with Peterborough drivers.

Ive also put the bike down a few times but I prefer not to count those occasions and move on.


----------



## PocketFrog (18 Oct 2013)

1. When my front wheel hit a trainline like ridge in a section of road - first time out on the bike since i was a kid. Did my rotator cuff on my right shoulder. Didn't put me off surprisingly!
2. Came off when I totally misjudged the conditions and took a roundabout too fast. Slidy!
3. When two lads on BMXs did hear my bell and sauntered straight into my path on a shared use path. They were wearing headphones. I assumed too much and should have anticipated them doing what they did.
4. When a car decided that he could just drive straight through me as I was turning right. Funny thing is he got out and wanted to fight ME! Then a woman stopped who didn't see the accident and had a go at ME for making the driver 'feel bad'. I was totally unscathed and the surrealism makes me think I dreamt it!

Throw in a few clipless fails and you have the story of me falling off my bike!


----------



## paul04 (18 Oct 2013)

Fell off twice and been knocked off once
first time was a clipless moment
second time the back tyre got stuck in the track tram and off I went

Was knocked off by a car driver (a left hook)


----------



## Eribiste (18 Oct 2013)

Two clipless moments; one when I was being clever and doing a slow turn in the road, which ended as a slow splat _on_ the road, and one other, Sunday just gone when I slipped on some mud having got lost on the Bredon Hill Bikeaway.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2013)

do spd moments count if no one sees them?

I've answered in respect of on-roads off only (not mtb'ing) and not in respect of spd related mishaps.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Oct 2013)

and by way of illustration....


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Oct 2013)

Once, a very graceful clipless moment into a bed of pricks (rosebush).


----------



## Carl1976 (18 Oct 2013)

I have been commuting to work for a little over a year. Had one off due to a loss of grip on tram tracks. I've also had an SPD moment when I had lost a screw from one of my cleats and couldn't unclip and fell over in front of stationary traffic at lights as I leant over to loosen my shoe straps so I could take the shoe off. Driver of front car asked if I needed help which was embarrassing but it was nice of him to ask .


----------



## TwoPosts (18 Oct 2013)

Knocked off my bike in the early 1980's used insurance money to learn to drive. 

Took up cycling again in 2006. Bought a road bike in 2011 since then I have had two clipless falls no injuries but both with plenty of witnesses, really embarrassing. Came off my hack bike commuting home in the rain in March this year, don't know what happened front wheel shot away on my penultimate turn home, broke my ankle.

Peter


----------



## robjh (18 Oct 2013)

On my tourer, 3 times coming downhill too fast on sand / stones / broken tarmac, though never a problem on 'real' roads.

On road bikes : 3 more than 20 years ago :
1 fell asleep at traffic lights after a beer or two, woke up underneath bike 
1 hit a pedestrian and both went tumbling. (He said he was fine, then literally ran off)
1 on ice, on busy roundabout - my worst cycling event and still worries me thinking about it

and more recently :
1 on a wet bend, no obvious reason - petrol on road?
1 stationary, took a photo while one foot still clipped in, twisted round on bike and tipped over - doh!

So not that many for the number of years and only one scary one


----------



## DiddlyDodds (19 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> hmmm
> 
> I reckon I've been on the deck 10 times in the last 4 years. 3 were due to ice, with 2 being on the same ride most of the others cos i ride like a c0ck.
> 
> One with daughter on a child seat and one with daughter in a trailer.


 
With that track record I think you should have ropes and red lamps around you when you go out


----------



## palinurus (19 Oct 2013)

many more than five, not all on the road.

I once fell off three times in one journey. I'm sort of determined once I get started.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Oct 2013)

That's 5 or more times ever.
I've collided with a small child, stopped unexpectedly in deep gravel a few times, lost it while messing about a few times and skidded on snowy icey roads. Never been knocked off though.
I did once fall over outside a pub, when I got a bit tangled with the bike in a state of overwhelming refreshment.


----------



## palinurus (19 Oct 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> ... overwhelming refreshment.



Thankyou.


----------



## oiljam (19 Oct 2013)

Twice me. Once a woman pulled straight out of a junction in front of me and I went straight over her bonnet. Broad daylight aswell. I were fine but I needed a new frame and wheels...which she paid for.
Second time I were riding down a hill, a man cut through my path from the opposite side turning right. I didn't realise he'd bent my crank till we both left the scene. Had to pay myself for that one.
Both cars badly damaged, hope they learnt something.
Both were a while ago now as I've just recently started cycling again due to a knee running injury.


----------



## Mattonsea (19 Oct 2013)

I have had loads of near misses , but proper only two . First a deep pothole I was forced in to by a car on the wrong side of the road . Next was black ice on the bottom of the military road on the Isle of Wight. Both hurt but the old Dolan was not even scratched.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Oct 2013)

The poll doesn't allow for MTB  In which case my last count was well over 5 times in one day 

And only once on the road.


----------



## oiljam (19 Oct 2013)

Ahhh I didn't mention the fall offs....who knows, I'd rather not count


----------



## martint235 (19 Oct 2013)

5 or more times. I think it's actually 5, first into another cyclist on a bend, second in to a car (a year after the first), then a clipless moment, then Emsworth, then a week after that I hit a pedestrian, I think that's all of them (oh I fell over on LEL but I don't count that). But that's in 20 odd years of cycling, 18 of which have been commuting in London


----------



## Cyclopathic (19 Oct 2013)

3 good ones. Twice my own fault and once knocked of by a smidsy.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Oct 2013)

Had an off today. Tube exploded, tyre delaminated so I lost control on carbon rim







Bike went one way, I went other.
Luckily a white van man stopped on the bike so I knew exactly where it was.

Luckily it was the Dogma think2 rather than a good bike

My bum, hip and wallet hurting


----------



## steve52 (19 Oct 2013)

is this a life time count?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Had an off today. Tube exploded, tyre delaminated so I lost control on carbon rim
> 
> View attachment 31076
> 
> ...


 Sounds identical to mine never had it happen in 20k miles, because I can't drive cannot get to the bike to have a stewards enquiry in to the state of the bike & look at tube + tyre, driving me nuts! That sound of the bang and then rim on tarmac and then the whoosh is still pretty fresh lol

GWS..


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> That sound of the bang and then rim on tarmac and then the whoosh is still pretty fresh lol
> 
> GWS..



Really weird experience it happened so fast but I remember every single moment and movement in exceptional detail. I'm ok but a little shaken and sore. At least I never went under the van like the bike.
The bike looks like an air fix kit with bits missing.. Lol


----------



## 400bhp (19 Oct 2013)




----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Had an off today. Tube exploded, tyre delaminated so I lost control on carbon rim
> 
> View attachment 31076
> 
> ...


Nasty! I'm glad that you weren't seriously hurt.

I did a forum ride a couple of years ago and towards the end I noticed a noise coming from one tyre catching on the Crud Roadracer mudguard over it. There was a strange-looking bulge in the tyre which I investigated as soon as I got home. That turned out to be delamination occurring from the inside of the tyre so I binned it.

It is, thankfully, pretty rare. At least, it is the only time that I have experienced it in about 30 years of cycling.


----------



## glenn forger (19 Oct 2013)

*MY FAVOURITE SCABS ARE THE ONES YOU PICK OFF THAT HAVE A HAIR IN THEM.*


----------



## Keith Oates (20 Oct 2013)

When I was out with a Sunday Group ride in Vietnam last year, one of the guys who had a almost new MTB with Bontrager tyres had a bulge on his back tyre which very soon exploded so it was a taxi ride back to the LBS. About 6 months later the same guy on the same bike with another Bontrager tyre had another bulge followed by an explosion. It's the only times I've seen that happen but as the tyres, in this case, came from the same LBS maybe it was a faulty batch of tyres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Oct 2013)

Keith Oates said:


> When I was out with a Sunday Group ride in Vietnam last year, one of the guys who had a almost new MTB with Bontrager tyres had a bulge on his back tyre which very soon exploded so it was a taxi ride back to the LBS. About 6 months later the same guy on the same bike with another Bontrager tyre had another bulge followed by an explosion. It's the only times I've seen that happen but as the tyres, in this case, came from the same LBS maybe it was a faulty batch of tyres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 That's my theory, reading Sheldon Brown he reckons if you hear it go bang the tube was out in fresh air somewhere just before the bang.


----------



## Octet (20 Oct 2013)

I haven't come off in a long time, however yesterday I had a bit of a wobble and a skid as I clipped the edge of a wet drain cover.

It wouldn't have been so bad if I wasn't turning a corner at the same time


----------



## Emsy4 (20 Oct 2013)

Have ridden into a ditch whilst being distracted, but didn't actually part company with bike until I dismounted to drag it back out! Absolutely petrified off hitting the tarmac for the first time:/


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (20 Oct 2013)

Oly counting my cycling resurgence in the last 6-years, 7 times...

Three on ice, one caused by roadworks (most recent) and at least three almost stationary Clipless moments, one of which was leaving work on a weekend ride with some colleagues, I had missed the sensor for the blocker ramp which proceeded to raise as I approached with nowhere to go!
Stopped just short of the ramp with my rear wheel in the air, then ignominiously fell sideways onto the non-slip path grinding my elbow skin off.
It stopped bleeding by mile three so not too bad... apart from security saving the recording for posterity and much amusement.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2013)

Since 2006 when I jumped back on the bike

1 Country lane blind corner hit by a car 
1 hungover induced grass verge-bike coming together
2 falls on ice
1 FNRttC not paying attention and overcooking a corner
1 fall on wet leaves/mulch
1 wayward ped walking into me
1 left hook resulting in a bonnet somersault 
1 non indicating u-turn copper taking me out


----------



## Tcr4x4 (20 Oct 2013)

1 clipless moment since this July when I started riding again outside my own front door!

Back in the day, had 2 knockoffs.

One on a mini roundabout, taxi flew out from the side street on the left and I went over the bonnet. I was in such shock, I got up and rode off after a brief word with the driver. It wasnt until about 5 minutes later I realised my front wheel was completely bent and I had no idea where I was, despite riding all the roads in the area for the last 5 years or so before. Took me a good 10 minutes of just sitting down to gain the compsure to figure out Id managed to ride off right at the roundabout when I meant to go straight over.

Second time was turning right on the narrow high street on my way home. I signalled, moved over to the right on the lane and started to turn. As I did so, a car overtook me on the right, which I avoided, only for it to be followed by another which went straight into me. No idea what the hell they were thinking of. They blamed the other car, saying they didnt see me.. I was wearing a high vis vest and was in the middle of the road!

I also slipped on ice one time at a junction and ended up in the middle of the road opposite. Thankfully no cars were coming down it!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Oct 2013)

too many too count since a child, but do remember some noteable ones 

being left hooked (4x4 towing a trailer) as a student cycling to uni (came round in the ambulance, badly bruised and with concusion but otherwise OK),
finding out the hard way about victorian grids/grids in general being laid the wrong way and road bike wheels fitting down them as a teenager
passing out coming downhill one night on my way home from work many years ago
being knocked off my bike by another cyclist whilst on tour - touring bikes need so much more stopping space!
came off my bike when I lost my balance on tour when totally exhausted - superb bruising but otherwise OK
came off my mtb back in March whilst trying to stop after a jump - snow on grass made life very slippery - 3 broken ribs, months of chest infections, 5 months on steriods and only just getting my asthma back under control now....
But on the bright side of things, unlike my brother, I have never actually written a car off the road after being hit by one driving up the wrong side of said road whilst breaking the speedlimit - that was the car, not my brother on his brand new bike!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Oct 2013)

*Knocked off*...4 times that I can recall.

Once by a dog running out
Once by a car that I didn't look behind for before swinging out (well, I WAS on the tram / no motor vehicle section) 

Once by a car turning across me (my only collision with proper injuries)
Once by my own ploughing into the back of a car after avoiding another cyclist swinging right
*Fallen off*....who knows? More than I have fingers to count with.

The first was on my Raleigh Budgie. My parents stupidly issued the big red "do not press" button of instructions, by telling me NOT to go all the way to the top of the newly built hill to ride down. 2 black eyes, proper panda effect was the inevitable result. My status amongst the other kids was instantly increased tenfold because apparently I didn't cry, which made me, in 5 year old playground circles, a right hard-nut.

The scariest I remember was on a corner with ice and traffic following, my roll to the side swinging my bike around with me seemed all in slow-motion and sticks in the memory, as I don't think the bus behind was stopping in time. Yes, the bike was fine.

*Bikes written off*....3

Raleigh Sensor (also see "cars written off")
Raleigh Lizard (crashed down a ditch off-road riding)
Revolution Country Explorer (also in "knocked off")

*Cars written off* (by me on a bike)....one. Also accounts for one of the "knocked off" and one of the "bikes written off"  (I was 15 at the time...I carried my bike home, with nowt but a bruised arm) A Peugeot 205 had a me-shaped crater in the back door and was written off.


----------



## Dmcd33 (21 Oct 2013)

1. Came off my mountain bike once trying to keep up with the lads! Did a 360* in the air and bike landed straight on the back of my helmet (if I didn't have a helmet, then I might not be writing this) Grazed and dazed but no broken bones. The best thing to ever teach me the lesson that I am mortal.

2. Sudden brake behind a car on the wet during my commute home. Had to slide out on the floor to take the momentum away, otherwise I would have gone through his rear windscreen. I still have what feels like a piece of chipped elbow floating around that I get remineded of when I lean on tables.

3. Stacked it a few times with clipless peddles (part of the initiation)

4. Slid out going around a corner on a sportive once. although I realised thatquite a few peopel did that day. Looking back I think it was a diesel spillage.

All since 1996 when I started riding regular (with a break here and there)


----------



## RichK (21 Oct 2013)

Knocked off 3 times (2 cars & 1 motorscooter)... No idea how many times I've fallen off. Anecdotally, probably once a year?


----------



## GreigM (21 Oct 2013)

Only once so far and it was the "clipless" moment


----------



## Peter Armstrong (21 Oct 2013)

2010 When I jumpted on the bike, and never come off, a few close calls mainly on fast decents, (Crag vale decent)


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Oct 2013)

Lost count, even won the stabiliser award in my club years ago, and that takes some winning, very fierce competition, extra points gained for coming off in the reverse pike position .


----------



## GilesM (21 Oct 2013)

No idea how many times I've come off, far too many to remember, a few I can remember were:

Schoolboy circuit race, came down in a bunch crash, unconscious for a few hours, over night stay in observation ward. 
Coming together with a car pulling out of a side turning, ride in an ambulance followed by lots of x-rays and bandages.
Crossing the line on my ar$e in a Devil at Reading track league, I was riding on a borrowed track bike, the only reason I was there was to ride in the team pursuit, and I decided to ride the Devil as a wee warm up, rode the team pursuit with a dented top tube and a selection of bandages, fortunately we qualified as one of the fastest 8 teams and the next round was a week later, time to recover.
Hit a car head on in a crit, not closed roads, and I was on the wrong side, another ride in an ambulance, lots more X-rays and bandages.
Most embarrassing one, coming off and bringing five other riders down in the neutralised section at the start of a road race, ar$ing about was the official reason.

Recently I've had lots of mtb falls trying some challenging stuff, I've found a wee bit of body armour really does help, and as I get closer to 50, I'm discovering my body takes a lot longer to recover from the knocks.


----------



## Frood42 (21 Oct 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> stabiliser award .


 


I like it!
If I do end up joining a club I would a club like that has achievements like that.


----------



## thegravestoneman (21 Oct 2013)

4 times since starting again and can't remember how many times first time round and still have scars from riding the Chopper as a kid. Last 4 times were;
1. riding the butchers bike in the snow
2. up in the Dales on the Saracen, getting distracted and riding up a grass bank 
3. Avoiding the main carriage way and riding the wrong side of the cones(turned out last 20 cones were roped together)
4. last weekend trying to beat a car for my own right of way on a corner in the rain, ran out of grip/ability and landed heavily on my hip. still not walking right but bruising has finally started to fade.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2013)

I have to say that if I was a newbie reading this thread, I think I would be put off cycling for life.


----------

